# Did some shooting this evening



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

I was out shooting my bow this evening had a few deer come over to see what I was doing


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Have had that happen where I shoot


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

A friend claimed deer came for miles to watch him miss.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

That's funny it actually made me shoot better haha


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Calhoun Archer said:


> I was out shooting my bow this evening had a few deer come over to see what I was doing
> View attachment 855714
> View attachment 855715


Guess you have to drag your target with you to your deer stand. Maybe it’s a good decoy?


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

If that's what it takes I would do it


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

If the deer started rolling on the ground you may have problems .


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have had them do that when I was sighting in my rifle.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

and yet when the first of the month rol
ls around,, they will be nowhere in sight


----------

